# K03 turbo rebuild



## xturboneight (Oct 15, 2005)

I recently installed the ecs stg1 clutch in my jetta, that all went fine. went to drive it, It would not make any boost, started looking around for a boost leak or something easy and discovered that my PCV at the crankcase broke and allowed all sorts of sh*t to get sucked up to the check valve near the TIP, i removed my intake before the TIP and saw the oil/dirt/sh*t spew out the check valve inside to the TIP.








so i took off my intercooler and it had about a half a quart of nasty oil in it, then i started taking off all the boost piping which all had "baked on deposits" inside. so i then checked the turbo shaft and it had shaft play. i saw other peoples threads on rebuilding the k03 and decided that would be my best option. I got the the turbo rebuild kit ,and my turbo out. but I cant get the cold side housing off, and i don't wanna break it trying to get it apart. and i haven't loosened the shaft nut, since i need to make a mark to keep the comp wheel in balance w/ the shaft when i put it back together.
How do i get the cold side housing off?

_Modified by xturboneight at 11:32 AM 1-12-2009_


_Modified by xturboneight at 11:33 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## xturboneight (Oct 15, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

bump to get the Wolfer back on the road


----------



## MK1LUNATIK (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: K03 turbo rebuild (xturboneight)*

You need to remove the compressor wheel from the cold side to get the housing off. The k03 will have a green speck of paint on the wheel in between the fins and on the shaft/ shaft nut that mark the relation of the parts.


----------



## stagg (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: K03 turbo rebuild (MK1LUNATIK)*

Anyone know of a K03 rebuild DIY? I highly doubt there's one on here, but I figured I'd give it a shot. I have my rebuild kit from gpopshop.com ready to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5boost (May 31, 2007)

*Re: K03 turbo rebuild (stagg)*

Was thinking about rebuilding mine too so I checked out the site you got your kit from. If you email them they shouild send you detailed instructions...
http://www.gpopshop.com/instructions.html


----------



## stagg (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: K03 turbo rebuild (b5boost)*

yeah I have the instructions from them... but I like pictures too


----------



## TmoeJ747 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: K03 turbo rebuild (stagg)*

how much shaft play does the turbo actually have? k03's have shaft play brand new, they arent ball bearing turbos


----------



## Green20v (Mar 4, 2009)

Heres a HOW TO with pics done by a mate recently.. Might help you out..
http://vagworld.net/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=819


----------



## stagg (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (Green20v)*

Green20V: you're the best!


----------



## Green20v (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (stagg)*

No worry's stagg, I will be rebuilding my own too, seems handy enough..


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Green20v)*

enjoy my ''how to'' its handy, thanks to green20v for linking it to you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by chippievw at 1:48 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## Green20v (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (chippievw)*

No bother Brian, its a very good guide for anyone thinking of rebuilding a turbo, some very good pics and handy tips for rebuilding..


----------



## stagg (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (Green20v)*

Also, any estimate of how long this job took for those who've done it?


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Green20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green20v* »_Heres a HOW TO with pics done by a mate recently.. Might help you out..
http://vagworld.net/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=819

this link needs to go in the faq for sure








when I swapped housings on my ko3 from transverse to long mount I made a special cut down box end wrench.............just ground it pretty thin width wise and too some off the back of the box to get it to fit and used heat and lots of wd 40 to get to the bolts......I like the punch method in that link though too







just be patient with them as if they strip its a paper weight










_Modified by not SoQuick at 11:04 AM 3-12-2009_


----------



## lwindram (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (Green20v)*

The link no longer works







Any ideas on an updated link?


----------



## cri-cri (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (lwindram)*

Here you go folks:
http://vagdrivers.net/forums/i...23532 
Have fun !


----------



## jeffs789 (May 23, 2007)

this is pure gold :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

How do I get the impeller blades out of the cold side to have the turbo balanced? Or am I F'ed and have to find someone to balance it out as a complete unit?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

rabriolet said:


> How do I get the impeller blades out of the cold side to have the turbo balanced? Or am I F'ed and have to find someone to balance it out as a complete unit?



Did you read this? http://vagdrivers.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=23532

It tells you everything. Turbo needs to be balanced as a whole, may as well send the entire turbo to get balanced as only sending center cartridge may damage blades.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Thats the rebuild I followed. The problem is I misunderstood the part of marking the stupid shaft and I only marked the nut/impeller blades so it has to be balanced now. The shop I contacted that is local only balances the shaft assembly not whole turbos. I was hoping to not have to to spend $60 plus shipping round trip to somewhere to have it done :banghead:


----------



## Crazy Al 91 (Aug 13, 2008)

bump for more info.... 


my turbo started going today. smoked like crazy, then stopped after idling a lil bit. my buddy told me my seals expanded bc of heat and let some oil in. so what rebuild kit is your best recommendation? I'd prefer not to spend a ton of $$...but then again I am driving a 1.8t so I doubt a cheap fix is in store :laugh: also, is it absolutely necessary to balance the turbo? I didn't look through that DIY completely but I know that some turbos can be rebuilt without balancing. 

Thanks! 

Edit: forgot to mention, it's a stock turbo


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Scroll Products 
G-Pop Shop 
Blouch Performance


----------



## xcalibo (May 27, 2011)

did anyone understand the part about marking the nut and wheel so we dont have to get the turbo balanced?


----------



## 03wolfsmichaud (Mar 11, 2012)

does the k03 rebuild kit work on a k03s as well?


----------

